# Sidewise finalist interviewed



## iansales (Aug 13, 2013)

Alternate History Weekly Update is working its way through the finalists for this year's Sidewise Award. They've already reviewed *Adrift on the Sea of Rains* - see here - but now they've only gone and interviewed me. Here.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice interview Ian - some great questions (and answers)!


----------



## Glitch (Sep 10, 2013)

Good interview Ian.


----------

